# Guppy going to give birth now? She is staying on the heater and hidin..heres a pic



## unthinkable90

HELLO! OOKay .. my guppy might be fixin to give birth..she is hiding and staying RIGHT on the heater... and soming lacks coming out ..but that might be poop  but its not coming out very fast.. just sticking out lol...Shes not moving just behind and on the heater..is that normal..and her tail is together and fin down which its always down.. but could it be time or false labor ?? 







okay its poop but is she is staying right on the heater and has been hiding lotz! :help:


----------



## TheOldSalt

Maybe. She looks pretty ripe.


----------



## Alisha

She looks pretty close! GOOD LUCK! And keep us posted. And it sounds like she's pretty close.


----------



## fish_doc

If she dosent have any fry by tomorrow you might want to try a 5% water change. This can trigger labour in many fish.


----------



## unthinkable90

:!: :-D  Thanks ..um she has more of a boxy shape today and still hiding and spittin food out! ...i get back home at 4 this after noon.._i live in florida) its 8:35 here (am) soo..i hope she has them right when i get home lol!I cant wait..she might not have them this morning ..but this afternnoon! cuz in mornings temps are 74 in afternoons they are 78!! Ill tell u if she has them when i get bak!!


----------



## Ownager2004

Ive heard when they get that boxy shape that you described that its getting very close to giving birth. good luck


----------



## Alisha

Can't wait!


----------



## unthinkable90

:mrgreen: GEUSS WHAT???SHE HAD BABIES!!! when i got from school 8 guppies were hiding on the ground!! i have a pic


----------



## waynside

congrats...one of my guppies will be doing the same in the next few days...i just had one that gave birth last week too...


----------



## unthinkable90

lol thanks..they r my first babies! its funny cuz if u look at them from above some are fatter than others and some are already oragnish yellowish and some r grey! i think i already know thier genders lol..i want to name hem but they r soooooooo small! :fish:


----------



## doggydad38

It's obvious that you have no idea what is in the background of the fish if you are getting gold- and gray-bodied fry. It will be quite interesting to see what you have when they mature. Keep us posted.
Tony


----------



## unthinkable90

*New guppy and betta..is my gupp a girl and does it look square?*

okay i will :mrgreen: i got a new betta today ..look







Does it look normal? i got a new Guppy! Dosnt it look square to u ?i think its a girl..right?







:fish: :help: Isnt it a girl and looks square?


----------



## waynside

alrighty...she had babies last nite...15 so far and counting...she looks like she has more in her so i guess she will let loose the rest of the day...


----------



## unthinkable90

wow really..it must be fry seoson! yay! lol :cake: happy bday to ur fry! lol


----------



## fish_doc

congrats on the fry


----------



## unthinkable90

thx :fun:


----------



## Jonno

congrats man i loved when my guppies had there fry about 1 month ago they are nrly big enough to go in the community tank now but not yet, but i got 3 more females or are going to give birth any day *sigh* so i shall keep u updated on how many i end up wiv!


----------



## fish_doc

Its best not to try it. You are better off undersizing a heater than oversizing.


----------



## unthinkable90

:-D cool...this was the first time ever having guppies! im so happy..it onlyy took her 1 week to have babies!


----------

